# Who are you and what do you do?



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I always like to start a thread like this as it is nice to see the diversity amongst others in the hobby. If this has been done before I apologise.

I'll start:

My name is Dan and I live near Manchester in the UK. I am a fire protection engineer, basically I design and install industrial and residential sprinkler systems and fire pumps using AutoCAD. I am also a freelance designer doing everything from technical to graphic design and more in my spare time.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Me = Adrian (ASH = initials)

Welsh born, Whangarei raised, Auckland resident.

Mechanical engineer turned guitar maker. Have always been a maker of things.

Current hobbies: Slingshot making/shooting. Control Line model aircraft competition (racing, speed, aerobatics and combat).

Past (and probably future) hobbies: Bass guitar playing, guitar electronics, motorcycle restoration, bicycle stuff, Holden Torana shaped money pit.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ryan. Live in bushkill pa(usa). I was in the navy submarine force as a chef. Now I work as a Vet tech, dog obedience trainer. (Up and coming ball python breeder), wildlife rehabilitation.. Big outdoorsman, (hiking,camping,fishing,backpacking,kayaking, wilderness survivalist) self sufficentcy. love my music, u can guess which is my favorite genre. Much more, but it will get boring


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OK...Ruth (or ruthie)... a Brit...In early adult life I took up lapidary, then qualified as a Gemmologist (FGA) and opened some jewellery shops...taught myself jewellery making and silversmithing...sold the shops to go to Uni and Med School................... Consultant Psychoanalyst having taken early retirement from out National Health Service several years ago and been a happy woodcarving bum ever since. Lesbian most of my life but became hetero in 2007 and married Mr Wonderful who is a LOT younger than I.

A year ago returned to an old love...pumping iron which, like most things, I take to excess.

Settled down in Andalucia Spain at the foot of the Sierra Nevada mountains

Favourite music...Industrial heavy Metal...Love Rammstein, Deathstars, Murder dolls, Santa Hates You and many more...also EBM and dancing crazily to it whilst practising with my favourite combo of cutlass and bowie knife.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I go by Ceedub, its a long story why and has to do with my deceased grandfather and both his and my names. Because of my occupation i maintain a certain level of anonymity. Im a sheriffs deputy for a rural county in the state of Idaho, USA. Im 28 years old and already have a fairly diverse back ground. Raised on the family farm and ranch, hunting everything that moves (still do)! Worked construction (framing, plumbing) for 4 years, worked as a tractor mechanic for 2 years and been with the sheriffs office for 4 years and made sergant a few months ago. I got into slingshots at first to hunt rabbits at the tractor yard (we were not allowed guns in the work trucks) stayed with slingshots because I got bored hunting with a rifle, then I got bored hunting with a pistol, im loving my S.S.'s and im loving this forum.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I from kirkwood NY, spent 8 years in the army with field artillery, multiple launching rocket system crewman. I left the army to get.full custody of my first born son, I am remarried and now have two other children. I am a full time law student and my wife is a cna. I am into anything outdoors, I love whittling and teaching my children survival strategies.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm Daniel from New South Wales, Australia.

I specialise in the consumption of beer, tasting of beer, purchasing of beer and increasing the profits of my local pub.

In those brief times that I am sober, I have a career in network engineering and other trivial PC related tasks. I also like to make slingshots and am currently in my third year of study to become a mechanical engineer specialising in CNC programming.

With any free time I have with all the above, I chase redheads.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Me,

Born and raised in rural NY.

Caught my first fish at 5 years old, made my first slingshot at 10, and still have the scar on my right thumb from the hacksaw.

To this day, I am still an avid fisherman,hunter, and slingshot maker.

I served my country in the USAF 1972-1976, have worked as an electrician, technician, for 40 years.

Married for 40 years and have two fine kids and two fine grand boys, who also love to shoot slingshots,fish,and hunt.

Retired from the work force now.....

Life is good


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Name is Chris. Lived in pa most of my life.I'm a retired us marine. I have a serv dog named Samee. Just passing the time away by trying to have fun. Having a blast pulling the latex back!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gaspar, 23 years old, finishing my engineering telecommunication degree. I love computers, making slingshots and restoring my father's motorcycles.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

My name is Conal (my parents named me that after a character in Irish mythology).
17 years old.
I'm still at school, doing A levels (the two years before going to university). Currently studying maths, physics and product design.

Outside of school I do too much to keep track of.


I make and shoot slingshots and slings. I sometimes shoot air guns.
I play the guitar, violin and piano.
I spend quite a lot of time on my gaming PC, which I assembled myself - I like computer stuff  I often help other people with computer problems.
I play tennis and football frequently
I like to mess around with electronics. For example, I plan to make a portable N64 console. I've started making my own lithium-ion battery packs from old laptop batteries, etc.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

My name is Angelos. I used to work in various areas of finance and real estate from being a financial consultant to mortgages and title insurance and a bunch of stuff in between. I am a life long New Yorker but have been living in Paris for the last couple of years. I am a stay at home dad as my french is awful. It has been a real interesting last year as I traded stocks and bonds or mortgages and title insurance in for diapers and formula. Lol. Being a dad is the most important job I will even have.
It really has been awesome watching her grow this last year. I am a pretty lucky guy.
My hobbies are golf, poker, fishing, reading and writing ( fiction mostly), and now making&shooting slingshots. Something about slingshots and the constant self improvement that I love. Also, this forum and community is full of really good people.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

My name is Amy 
31 years old, By day I am a stay at home mom to 2 hyper-active mini Monikers, by night I am a Roller Derby Player for my local league  I have always enjoyed unconventional hobbies, and so slingshots and I go together quite well  
I also love me some gaming  I vividly remember when my parents got me and my 3 siblings the original Nintendo system for Christmas, and the rest is history. So between hitting bitches on the track, hitting zombies in Left 4 Dead, and hitting cans in the backyard, I would say I have got a pretty sweet life  I am also a certified Personal Trainer, and have the muscles to prove it  
I LOVE reading, writing, cooking, baking, photography, and most things fitness ( aside from steady state cardio which I loathe with all the fibers of my being) 
I am a shameless flirt, and proud of it  
Lastly I pride myself on being a fairly blatant shit disturber as well......because spending the majority of my time with 2 children under the age of 7 has left me in a state of being VERY easily amused


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey,

I'm Scott. Born and raised in Scotland, I moved to the US (San Francisco Bay Area) to be with Mrs Right in 2005. Software Engineer by trade. Love woodworking in general. Also practice judo and have done for a long time. Other than that, my wife and 2 year old daughter keep me busy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I am joe was in the marines got out started working at a second chance school for court ordered male teens worked with the fla foresty service after being open for 13 years they closed the doors and offered me a job running a woman inmate program that's what I do now I am a backwoodsman hunter fisher man reformed pocher I coach high school base ball win or lose I am a cedar key shark I still play coed ball and basket ball love my wife and kids I have a 16 old man child and a 13 year old young woman and a 4 year old going on 21 little lady and I shoot sling shots ever day no mater where I am found the fourm and love it that's me in a nut shell


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

f00by said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm Scott. Born and raised in Scotland, I moved to the US (San Francisco Bay Area) to be with Mrs Right in 2005. Software Engineer by trade. Love woodworking in general. Also practice judo and have done for a long time. Other than that, my wife and 2 year old daughter keep me busy


Wow, you got out of the UK just in time... wish I could move away


----------



## whacko (Apr 6, 2013)

My name is Bob and I live in North Queensland, Australia. I'm retired now, but for most of my life I was a self employed plumbing contractor, an occupation I chose because it allowed me the freedom of going sailing or hunting whenever the weather permitted, and it allowed me to keep away from cities and travel just about all over Australia. From a financial point of view this was an appalling decision, but from the angle of enjoying life, if I had to do it again I would not change a thing.

I started shooting slingshots ( we call them 'Shanghais', or 'Gings' in Oz) around about 1948. The neighbourhood kids used to have gang fights and Gings were the weapon of choice. I still remember those Ging wars as the most exciting activity I have ever taken part in ( apart from other pastimes as I got older) If you got too reckless the punishment was immediate and painful - if you were too timid the scorn was scathing. How we did not lose an eye or two I cannot understand, because bits of skin off the face were commonplace.

I have never been without a slingshot since then and I still shoot one daily. For a long time now I have only shot at targets, and my present exercise is to see how big a 'break' I can achieve. It is like an assignment in Zen because as the number of consecutive hits increase the tension builds like an electric charge Huge fun!

I also shoot at three separate targets that can sway in a breeze.and when I get a trifecta my day is made!

It's interesting to read the diversity of people who have been bitten by the slingshot bug in all it's forms.. It's a cheap, fun sport that can be practised anywhere, in doors or out. For cost/enjoyment it takes a lot of beating.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

My name is Doug I live in central Oklahoma . I retired from professional bull riding in 2007. I was a 2002 world champion bull rider and several other numerous titles. I made a few bad decisions on some business deals after I retired and a few years later actually had to get a job for once . So I became a blackjack dealer at a local casino and have been doing that for over 3 years so far. My middle son is 6 and last year he asked me to make him a slingshot. I cut a branch and in five mins had him a shooter lol, wish I cud find it now lol. I literally knew nothing about slingshots in any way . I found the forum after he asked me by pure mistake surfing the web. I Cudnt believe there was such a thing as slingshots and all the different types and diversity of slingshots. I signed up and started reading and asking questions . I have been completely obsessed and insane about slingshots ever since. I mean it's unhealthy lol . Literally crazy about all things slingshot. I hold a slingshot in my hands at all times, I even drive with one sometimes , and yep , I sleep with one too. My wife thinks I've gone mad. But I in love with slingshots . I know it sounds crazy and it is , but it's a deep obsession. My wife thinks it has something to do with my 24 concussions. But it's a true true love I swear. I love our community here on the forum and am amazed at how amazing and truly wonderful people there are here and I very much value my friendships I've made here


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Reading these was fun.

I am Ray. I live in New Hampshire. I have been working in technical support for the past 7 years (Have you tried rebooting?).

I have 4 children. All boys.

My hobbies (from most involved to least involved): Slingshots, Guitar and Bass, Archery, Blowguns, Skateboarding, Bicycling, Darts, Reading, Video games.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

My name is Todd, and I'm a slingshotaholic.

I've been married for 22 years and have son that is graduating this year (that's why I'm not going to the ECST that I had originally planned)

I worked for 18 years at a cement plant doing most things from working in the mill room to the kilns to being a QC tester and a heavy equipment operator. After it closed down (it was open for just over 100 years), I went to work as a blackjack dealer. I've been there for 5 years off and on...I tried delivering for Schwan's...loved the job, hated the company....and now I'm a dual rate dealer/floor supervisor.

My first love had always been playing pool. My family has a local bar with 9ft tables and a 10ft snooker table. If you have ever watched the movie "The Music Man", my family pool hall is the one that is mentioned (my grandfather and Meradith Wilson went to high school together). I've been playing since I was 5.

I have a Federal Firearms License and love to go shooting. I have competed in archery, action pistol, sporting clays, bowling pin matches, fast draw, and a few other pistol shooting styles. I like to throw knives and tomahawks, as well.

I found the forum when I was looking up some throwing knife information and saw that someone mentioned it. I came and looked around and now I've been here almost 2 years. I'm glad I found this place....it has some of the best people I have ever met.

Todd


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Folks, Mike here. Born in Texas,raised as an Air Force brat. Graduated high school '76,went straight into the AF. Trained as a missile systems maintenance specialest & non guided ordnance specialest(bombs).Upon exit from the military i jumped jobs for 4 yrs till i landed in the trades. I have built everything from log cabins to money vaults for armored car carriers(Brinks & Loomis Fargo). Leftover medical problems from my military days forced me into early retirement in 2010. Being retired sucked until i discovered slingshot building and subsequently the SSF community, been married to my soul mate for 37 yrs,5 children(3boys2girls) and 6 grandkids(5girls1boy) and counting! Have been into weapons of all kinds for as long as i can remember. Killed my first bullfrog at 5 in Gorman,TX(ate for lunch that day),and 1st squirrel 4days later(lunch again). Both taken with .22 Remington bolt single shot rifle(i still have it).
I love music, would be considered an audiophile in some circles, i still have a turntable that i use regularly. Powered by an early '70s Quadraphonic receiver,the original surround sound with 2 pair vintage speakers.
David Allen Coe,Wallen Jennings, Jeff Lynne, Beatles, Molly Hatchet & Lynyrd Skynyrd at very high volume.
Thats Me... Thnx AmmoMike


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm Shane, named after the cowboy played by Alan Ladd back in the 50's. Both my folks are big into westerns, me...not so much. I'm 34 and have lived in Louisiana all my life. I have two little redheaded monsters that are 7 and 5. I started playing guitar and piano back in my teens and have played pretty steady since with a few bar bands and as a studio recording musician. Well, until the kids anyway. In college I was a music education major, a music performance major, an electrical engineering major, an industrial engineering major, a computer information systems major, a general studies major, and a dropout. I manage a consumer finance company now for the past 8 years and I'm about ready to move on to something else. I'm an avid outdoorsman and a border-line prepper. I took up carpentry several years ago and can't stop making things, whether they're useful or not. I hope to be living off of my wife in the next few years, she just published her first book last summer (The Summer I Became A Nerd by Leah Rae Miller) and has a few more in the works so I plan on retiring soon to make slingshots full time.


----------

